# Swimming vertically



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

What does it mean if you saw a fish swimming vertically towards the top of the aquarium?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

are they going up and down in a corner or near glass?


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

up and down


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

It means they're fish. OR chasing the reflection in the glass.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't think so, they're not actually swimming, it's kind of they are just floating in a vertical position, head down and tail on the top


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

CoolCichlid said:


> What does it mean if you saw a fish* swimming* vertically towards the top of the aquarium?


Be clear next time to get more help.

Something is wrong with it then. What's your water parameter/temperature.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

What fish? Paracyps swim like that.


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Goldfish


----------

